# Ohio support groups????



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

any Ohio support groups?


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

I live here in Cleveland and possibly looking into a support group but where do I look?


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

http://shyness.meetup.com/256/
not exactly in Cleveland, but Cleveland Heights isn't that far away.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Land of the Cleve here. I haven't seen any support groups here of significance.


----------



## thatdoggirl (Oct 30, 2008)

It would be perfect if there was a group like this around the Dayton area.


----------



## EmpoweredByOne (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you guys want to meet up and do something? :yes


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

thatdoggirl said:


> It would be perfect if there was a group like this around the Dayton area.


There are quite a few of us, but I've never met them before.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'd be open to meeting a group around the Cincinnati area. I don't know of any groups that exist here, though.


----------

